

Chromebooks surge at business in 2013 - kumarm
http://news.cnet.com/8301-1035_3-57616317-94/chromebooks-surge-at-business-in-2013-researcher-says/

======
kumarm
Microsoft seems to be sad state than it appeared before. 2 of top 3 laptops
during holiday season on Amazon are Chromebooks: [http://phx.corporate-
ir.net/phoenix.zhtml?c=176060&p=irol-ne...](http://phx.corporate-
ir.net/phoenix.zhtml?c=176060&p=irol-newsArticle&ID=1886961&highlight=)

Holiday Best Sellers (Amazon.com only):

Laptops: Samsung Chromebook; ASUS Transformer Book; Acer Chromebook

